# beginner needing some advice



## DCKush96 (Jan 28, 2015)

Just a few questions im wondering if these are ready to be transplanted into pots and should i water after doing so. And on the bigger ones shell. Any and all advice welcome even on things other than my questions thanks 

View attachment received_784416841628082.jpeg


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 28, 2015)

No, they are not ready to go anywhere, they are just being born. Hopefully the shell comes off on it's own.. If it is still on in a day maybe take a tweezer and very gently push, don't pull and see if it releases. Don't really want to handle at this age if you can help it.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 28, 2015)

Yeah those kids will need at least a week before they are ready to be set in bigger containers. I usually will use an eyedropper to put 75-80f water on the shell to soften it up to allow the plant to push it off. I add just a few drops several times a day to keep it soft. If it doesn't fall off in a few days, I will get the tweezers, but one must be super careful or you could kill the seedling.


----------



## DCKush96 (Jan 28, 2015)

Okay thanks. Do i need to add any water to the pellets or will they stay hyrdrated (theyre under a light) til its time to move em? And should i keep the dome on/off?


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 28, 2015)

Keep the dome off. You will have to be the judge of the water. Were they wet when you put them in? I would guess they have a couple of days.. see if you can stick your finger in without disturbing the seedling and see if it is dry. You could set them in a bowl of water and water from the bottom too without disturbing the babies.  I haven't used the medium you are in before so i don't know about the water.


----------



## emrldthumb (Jan 28, 2015)

I've also never used that medium (not sure what it is?), but it looks like it would be more likely to retain too much water rather than dry out too fast. As that baby taproot is forming it needs oxygen, so wait for it to get dry before watering.


----------



## DCKush96 (Jan 28, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> Keep the dome off. You will have to be the judge of the water. Were they wet when you put them in? I would guess they have a couple of days.. see if you can stick your finger in without disturbing the seedling and see if it is dry. You could set them in a bowl of water and water from the bottom too without disturbing the babies.  I haven't used the medium you are in before so i don't know about the water.



okay thanks Rosebud


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 29, 2015)

I have used TheSingleSeedCentre.com  and really like them. Also Attitude seed bank.

How bout you start a new thread and introduce yourself.. If you need help with that let me know.


----------



## DCKush96 (Jan 29, 2015)

Ill have to check those out next seed run thanks. And i did do an introduction http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=70312


----------

